# hull markings (usually in white)



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hi i was wondering if anyone would know the markings on ships, for example draft markings and thrusters markings and that strange circle with the line going through it near the centre of the ship. these are the markings that are near the water line. i have included a pic below


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Sounds like the Waterline or Plimsoll Line.

Google is your friend - there is a good description and explanation in Wikipedia.

McC


----------

